# 2.0L Coolant Capacity (Mk4 Cars)



## mattbman (Jan 11, 2005)

Sourced from the Bentley Shop Manual.
*Cooling system capacity
• 1.8L engine 5.3 quarts (5.0 liters)
• 1.9L engine 6.3 quarts (6.0 liters)
• 2.0L engine 5.3 quarts (5.0 liters)
• 2.8L engine 9.5 quarts (9.0 liters) * 
Coolant Ratios:
USA models are (40/60)
Canadian models are (50/50)


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Most of us up north will bring the coolant mix up to 60% G12 - 40% water, at least I did for this winter, we frequently see cold snaps of -25* C








And damn I new the VRs had an aux radiator but 9 liters of coolant? damn.


----------



## 2LTurbo (Aug 26, 2008)

haha down in hell i reverse it with 60 water 40 g12


----------

